# Ridgid K9-204 FlexShaft Breakdown & Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A much beefier version of those right angle drives would be the ones meant for a milwaukee swivel head angle drill. 



You could also get three speeds by changing how they are arranged because they have a low and a high speed side. Put two matching speeds facing each other and it will be whatever your drill is at. Point both hi speed sides downstream and you get high speed, visa-versa for low speed.


The bolt holes in the handle and the sleeve could be used as points to anchor the gearboxes.


For drive shafts you could take 1/2" rod, cut it to length, thread it for a 20tpi fine pitch, and use some long hex nuts as shaft couplers. To prevent it from screwing apart in reverse just drill through the nut and rod and insert a roll pin.


The drill chuck could be used to hold the end of the flex shaft cable.




Granted this would all be kind of heavy but it would also be the beefiest setup you could easily make at home. Combine this with a couple HDPE drums and you would have a very nice flex shaft housing.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What's your opinion on the inner cable in that machine?


.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> What's your opinion on the inner cable in that machine?
> 
> 
> .


Seems like it'll work just fine.


----------

